# What do I use to clean Forge hoses ?



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Any ideas, guys, please??

stu


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I just use baby wipes work fine


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Babywipes should work, don't know if they will leave any long term damage though..

Follow up with some protectant, like 303 Aerospace or AG ( yellow label) trim and vinyl protector ( i think )..

Maybe try a well diluted apc or degreaser..


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

cheers guys, I gave them a quick wipe with washing up liquid and a dishcloth to get the dust off them, but one or two stains (poor storage??) remained, so I'll give them the baby wipe treatment.

thanks

stu


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

I actually used Zaino Z16 on the plastics in the engine bay - including the pipes (Z16 is for the wheels). Comes up wonderfully.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Warning i used some Megs trim and vinyl protector and it fetched the Forge logo off lovely. :x  :roll: 
So dose the AG stuff make them nice and shiny without doing this ?

DAZ


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

AG vinyl and rubber care works great on them.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Nem said:


> AG vinyl and rubber care works great on them.


thanks Nick, I'll give it a go; the baby wipes don't seem to shift everything on there.

stu


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

Once you have them cleaned off to a base level use some (and I'm being serious) Mr Sheen or similar furniture polish or dash cleaner and it brings them up a treat.


----------

